# Kati Wilhelm Das Baby ist da!



## Claudia (23 Nov. 2011)

*Kati WilhelmDas Baby ist da!*
​ Nachwuchsfreuden bei Kati Wilhelm und ihrem Liebsten Andreas Emslander: Die beiden sind am Dienstag Eltern einer gesunden Tochter geworden. 
​ Stolze Eltern: Kati Wilhelm und ihr Lebensgefährte Andreas Emslander haben ihr erstes gemeinsames Kind bekommen


Was für eine wunderschöne Nachricht: Die dreimalige Biathlon-Olympiasiegerin Kati Wilhelm ist am Dienstag zum ersten Mal Mutter geworden, wie die Nachrichtenagentur dpa berichtet. Die kleine Tochter trägt den bezaubernden Namen Lotta und kam im Kreiskrankenhaus Schmalkalden zur Welt. Sie wiegt 3.160 Gramm und ist 52 Zentimeter groß. Mutter und Tochter sind nach Angaben von Wilhelms Eltern wohlauf, Wilhelms Partner Andreas Emslander ist außer sich vor Freude.

Die inzwischen 35 Jahre alte erfolgreichste deutsche Biathletin bei den Olympischen Winterspielen hatte ihre Laufbahn nach Staffelbronze in Vancouver 2010 beendet. In der vergangenen Saison begleitete sie den Biathlon-Weltcup als TV-Expertin für die ARD.

Quelle: Bunte.de​


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## tommie3 (23 Nov. 2011)

Glückwusch den "neu Eltern"


----------



## Zeus40 (24 Nov. 2011)

Den Dreien alles Gute!


----------



## strassenindianer (30 Nov. 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch auch von mir:thumbup:


----------

